# Question for deer hunters



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

I know this is a deer hunting thread but I was curious if any of you have been seeing any grouse this fall. Thank you!


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

None this fall in jackson , seen one a couple of times in scioto co and heard drumming last spring in scioto


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Kicked up several during gun season in Egypt Valley Wildlife Area. All of them were next to fence posts in tall grass.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

years ago they were everywhere, and you could only shoot one deer per season. that was my main passion. but haven't seen one in 7-8 years now, used to see them back when there were a lot of new growth and briars, but the woods have all grown up now.my hunting clothes last a lot longer now too!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

9Left said:


> Kicked up several during gun season in Egypt Valley Wildlife Area. All of them were next to fence posts in tall grass.


On a side note... how was Egypt valley for you this gun season.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I did not see any this season in Harrison and Belmont counties.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I hunted Egypt w my father for the gun opener, neither of us saw a deer.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

UNCLEMIKE....Egypt Valley was actually fairly decent... saw deer throughout the week, took a doe on on the fourth day of gun season.... only downside was the Amish drivers. They were very inconsiderate.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad u saw deer there. Lately that's been the exception not the rule.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We saw 3 during gun week at my place. Happy to see some again.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

LOL... well Flatty01.... when I say "I saw deer throughout the week", what i mean is, I was putting eyes on one or two deer each day... on the fourth day, one of those was actually in range of my muzzloader (70 yards or so). All the others were glassed with binoculars.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Used to see one or two at Tappan Lake while deer hunting. Last one I saw was 10 years ago though! Seen a bobcat there 3 years ago and a coyote this year. Plenty of turkeys too.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

None here in Bula the past 10 yrs.


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Haven't seen grouse or pheasant since I was 15. I'm 43 now. :/
I've been out deer hunting probably 15-20 days this year. All the way from summit county down to the Mohican area...no grouse. On the plus side, I never saw a wild turkey until I was 30 and now I see them half of the time when I deer hunt. Also saw a bobcat in summit county.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

We have a hunting camp down in Belmont county, this past spring we had a grouse hanging around our cabin all spring during turkey season! She would come right up to our back porch of the cabin everyday and hang out! Would get within inches of us. Craziest thing I've ever seen. I have some more photos somewhere have to find them. But I took these two pics as I was cleaning my turkey up. The grouse was very interested!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Cpl more.... bird was grandmas best friend! Grandma loves all animals, been a country girl all her life. Always throws dinner scraps and what not over hill back of the cabin and names all the woodchucks and ***** that come in from time to time lol...:


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That's pretty cool. A friend of mine had a grouse like that on his place 20 years ago. The grouse would follow him all over the place.


----------

